# Big buck down



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well this weekend was crazy saw tons of deer and lots of bucks chasing does this guy came in doggy a Doe to 20 yards started to get spooked and quarter away I let the arrow fly hit him perfect with the rage he ran 70 yards and piled up my biggest buck every and couldn't be happier


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats. Very nice buck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on your trophy bow kill deer. I would love to have one just like yours in my cross hairs with my muzzleloader.
sherman


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome buck man! Shooter in anyones book! On another note and not too switch the subject but man do u look like Shia LaBeouf or what?!!? LOL


----------



## dar8600 (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow that's a beauty. Great deer!!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats on your best. Its a nice one


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys and lol I guess I kind do lol


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

good job nice deer mind me asking what county u were in. i was in belmont county last weekend didnt see any sign of rutting deer yet


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the buck! Haven't seen much rutting around me in Warren County. Hopefully this weekend a shooter will walk by me.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Harrison they were nuts and covered in ticks lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent buck. Congrats!


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great deer, congrats!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

A dandy!! High fives!!


----------

